# vintage old school mongoose bmx frame w headset cups/crank and pedal for sale



## waynemarkus (Jun 24, 2011)

nickel plated, but painted.. paint comes off easily, i just have too many other projects and bmx is not my thing, i just took this on partial trade.  decent shape.. what's it worth to you?  let me know.


----------



## Ramairformula74 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you still have these parts? Please respond to ramairformula400@aol.com


----------

